
Messenger Bag Process: From Sketch to Finished Product - jonphillips06
http://www.ugmonk.com/2014/07/06/messenger-bag-processfrom-sketch-to-finished-product/
======
ckdarby
I was in love with this bag the entire article until I got to the end and saw
the $220 price tag that followed with it. The bag has to last a minimum of 10
years to compete with the cheap messenger bags that I just buy yearly.

Even if this bags lasts 10 years the problem is I'll probably have to buy
another one before that because what we're carrying is rapidly changing. 5
years down the road a new device could come up that is shaped in just such a
way that this messenger bag doesn't work well with it.

~~~
dublinben
My $80 Manhattan Portage bag has lasted six years so far. It's made of
Cordura, not canvas, so it's essentially indestructible.

I'm not sure there's any reason I would buy the bag from OP rather than one
from a more established manufacturer. The construction (waxed canvas) and
detailing (leather straps) also strike me as incredibly trendy. This kind of
bag has become quite popular in the last few years, but will likely not stay
popular for a decade.

~~~
philsnow
> The construction (waxed canvas) and detailing (leather straps) also strike
> me as incredibly trendy. This kind of bag has become quite popular in the
> last few years, but will likely not stay popular for a decade.

Is that a thing that matters to you ?

I looked at it and thought "man, that's a nice looking bag". I did not think
"I bet my peers would think that's a nice looking bag".

~~~
dublinben
If I'm spending hundreds of dollars on a fashion piece, then yes, I obviously
care what other people will think about it. On the other hand, if I'm buying
something timeless, it will never be out of fashion.

~~~
cstenson
It's not like a fanny pack.

Messenger bags have been around since the days of the Pony Express. They're
not going anywhere anytime soon.

------
caractacus
The first thing I looked for was the shoulder strap and it's a relatively thin
piece of leather with a slightly wider piece of leather that adjusts. No
padding, so far as I could see. Much of the weight of the bag will be placed
where that strap goes over the shoulder. I ride with a Chrome bag [1] which
has superb padding for the shoulder; further, the way it attaches to the bag
means that the bag sits in the centre of the bag remarkably comfortably. I
used this daily for years when I worked as a bike messenger. Sure it gets
heavy and your shoulder will show some redness but that thing could carry
incredible loads. I don't think your bag is really aiming at the same thing,
lovely though it looks, but I'd be wary of packing yours full of large laptop
plus camera plus a book plus etc etc.

[1]
[http://www.chromeindustries.com/media/catalog/product/cache/...](http://www.chromeindustries.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/thumbnail/650x/040ec09b1e35df139433887a97daa66f/c/i/citizen_blackwhite_v3_enlarge_1.jpg)

~~~
logicallee
I don't think this bag is meant for _literal_ messengers!

------
biftek
Might just be the photos, but along the back, where it meets your hip and the
straps attach, all I see is a single thin thread holding it all together, no
reinforcement of any kind...

------
itbeho
Great to see that process from one end to another. I only have one bit of
constructive advice after reading: Seems like the top flap should cover the
full opening of the bag, plus a little more to account for wind blown spray
and drizzle. The early designs clearly show some slight overhang, but the
final prototype appears to show a gap in coverage at either side.

------
bmartin
We (at Rice Bowls) love Ugmonk, his designs and all the help he gives us in
feeding orphaned children around the world!

------
michaelbuddy
meh. If I wanted to spend that kind of money, I'd go for the Jansport geminate
bag. Less expensive for a better build and lifetime warranty.

~~~
atjoslin
You don't buy something like this only for functionality. There is more to the
value of a bag than that.

What do you want to say to others with your attire, specifically your bag?

The bag in the original post is sending this message: "I'm competent,
trustworthy, and I care about myself." Why? It's slim, made of good-quality
materials, and has no more than it needs to have. It fits like a fitted pair
of pants. When you look good, you are perceived as "good".

I looked at the Jansport Geminate bag, and it gave me this message: "I'm
behind the times, and I don't really care that much about myself." Why? Those
front pockets make it look like a baggy pair of pants two sizes too large. It
looks fat and bulky, and if I wore it I would look like I just "threw
something on" this morning.

How much change will you see in the opportunities you get just depending on
the bag you wear? How much better will you feel with a good-looking bag? And
is $219 worth those changes?

~~~
smackfu
Yeah, the bulky front pockets kill that Jansport for me. And it's not that
much cheaper anyways.

------
atjoslin
Looks amazing. Thank you for really caring about what you design. I may be
buying one of these sometime soon.

------
maringuy
my favorite designer – amazing and talented.

------
withhearts
Love this bag!

